# NFS Verhalten bei Verbindungsfehler



## blackbirdthefirst (5. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Wenn ich z.B. in einem Program in eine Datei schreibe die sich auf einer NFS Freigabe befindet, so hängt das gesamte Programm sobald die Verbindung verloren geht. Ich habe also keine Möglichkeit darauf zu reagieren. 

Ist es möglich das Verhalten eines eingehängten NFS Verzeichnisses zu beinflusse wenn es zu einem Verbindungsfehler kommt, so das z.B. ein Fehler beim Schreiben auftritt und nicht das ganze Programm hängt?

Ein anderes Beispiel ist das wenn ich mir dann das Verzeichniss mit ls anzeigen lasse der Befehl auch hängt, das kann doch nicht sein


----------



## blackbirdthefirst (9. November 2006)

So jetzt habe ich selber noch etwas gefunden.

Es ist zwar nicht möglich das das Program einen I/O Fehler bekommt, aber man kann
es wenigstes abbrechen wenn man beim mount Befehl folgende Optionen angibt:


```
mount ... -o hard, intr
```

Wobei hauptsächlich die "intr" Option dafür verantwortlich ist.


----------

